# New pup---last pick of litter



## Dee13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi,
This is my first time buying a dog from a breeder. My husband and I have been put on the waitlist for an upcoming litter and we've got the 5th pick out of 6 pups.

My husband has a legitimate concern that we'll be getting a less than desirable dog with such a late pick. I'm confident that we'll be getting a great puppy because the sire and dam are high quality and previous buyers from this breeder have all been thrilled with their dogs. I'm also quite sure that this breeder would not let us take home a puppy that isn't a great fit for our family.

What has your experience been?

Thank you,
d


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

The breeder should be picking the puppies for each buyer. If that is the case and with all you have said about the sire, dam and breeder....you should be getting a good match for your family.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I've never put much stock into "pick of the litter". I like being able to go and see the pups and give my opinion on which dog I like from what I see, but if it's a good breeder, then you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep. It's not about who's first pick, etc. in your case (since you're not looking for a 'show dog', right?). The breeder should pick out the dogs according to the fit. The only issue would be if the breeder doesn't match the pups according to the buyer, and if there isn't a pup in the litter to match to what you want...would the breeder let you know that and wait for another litter?


----------



## Karo4410 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi,

Have you met the puppy? Our boy, Leif, was one of the last 2 male puppies left from a 9 pup litter (there were 2 other females left as well). He was significantly smaller than the other male, but we liked his personality a lot more than the other one. We were concerned about him being so small too. However, because of the litter size, we thought he'll catch up when he doesn't have to compete for food. He's from a reputable breeder, so we weren't concern about the quality of the sire and dam (we also met them). He was only 14 lbs when we took him home. 

He is almost a year old now and weight 73 lbs, great temperament, good looking and very smart. We could not have asked for a better pick! I think you'll be fine with your pick too. Good luck! and don't forget to post pictures. We love seeing floofy puppies! :wub:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

First or last pick from a good breeder doesn't really matter. A good breeder evaluates and places puppies with the family that best matches. So as long as you trust the breeders ability to evaluate and know their dogs then thats all that really matters.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

imho, people want different "things" from their dog. if you described your life style and what you intend to do with your dog, they should be able to tell you if this pup will meet your expectations. for me, i know what i want and could care less weather i had the first pick or the last. i am one that will have to rely on the breeder to choose for me.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Everyone has different needs, goals, likes and dislikes...the whole "pick" idea is not something that really means anything. I hate the whole idea of "pick" and "leftover" pups.....every pup in every litter is going to be the best match for a different person, sometimes, yes, 2 people want and need the same things in a pup....my black male was "last pick" of three pups/2 males...so I had no choice at all...and he looked like his dad (what I wanted!!!) and he had lots of drive and I trained him and got Sch3 on him...and so did the other male...so it really meant nothing....although I think the other male had much better health throughout his life...but there was no way to tell that at 8 weeks old!

Lee


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree with those who said the breeder should be picking the dog for you, and that getting last pick doesn't mean you're not getting a good dog.

The breeder narrowed my choices down to the 3 (out of a litter of 8) that she thought were most appropriate for me based on what I said I wanted.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Better the last pup in a good litter than the pick of a poorly bred one. Assuming all of the pups are healthy and the breeder and parents are good as you say, you should be fine.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

You have to remember that a lot of people pick for a specific thing. Lots of people flock to the largest in the litter, or want a dog for a specific look, some want long coat some won't take a dog with a long coat, some only want male others female. I have had breeders tell me that their personal favorite out of a litter will end up being the last one because of people wanting specific things.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Anitsisqua said:


> Better the last pup in a good litter than the pick of a poorly bred one. Assuming all of the pups are healthy and the breeder and parents are good as you say, you should be fine.


This! I'd MUCH rather have the last pick from a great breeder then the first pick of a questionable one. A breeder who is in it for the breed and not the money will not let you take a pup that isn't right for you.


----------



## Shelly Chip (Feb 17, 2013)

I see both sides to this. I once had a breeder show me the pups from a litter that she thought were right for me. One of the pups and I clicked right away and I knew he was destined to be mine. I took him home and enjoyed him for his lifetime. I also had a breeder match me to a puppy that I felt was all wrong for me. I did not end up taking that pup. Because of that experience, I've decided not to put anymore deposits down on dogs. For now on I will meet the pups and then decide. I know this is a difficult strategy because many pups are sold before they are born, but it is what I feel is best regardless. I have had dogs all my life and I know what I am looking for in a dog better than anyone else. I want the decision of which dog is right for me to ultimately be my decision, but I definitely want the breeder's input too.


----------



## Dee13 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thanks for your input!

Yes, the breeder will apply my deposit towards another litter if there's not a good fit.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> First or last pick from a good breeder doesn't really matter. A good breeder evaluates and places puppies with the family that best matches. So as long as you trust the breeders ability to evaluate and know their dogs then thats all that really matters.


^^^What he said^^^

When I got my current GSD Kaos the breeder matched him up with me. Same thing with a new GSD pup I am getting shortly from Bullinger Shepherds. The only thing I chose was to have one of the 3 male long coats from a litter. Tracy matched the one I am getting......


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

If a breeder is picking /placing puppies by "matching" them with the appropriate homes.....there is NO such thing as "picks"....1st thru a zillion...
There will always be a puppy left, until the breeder finds the correct home.

I have always been "concerned" with the *pick/line up*....it reflects a special line /up of it's own...
1st pick) money
2nd pick) concern & welfare
3rd pick) knowledge
*You get the idea......JMO...*


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you train and socialize it's not going to matter
where your pup placed. it's not going to matter
whether you have a pure bred or a pound special.
having a nicely trained dog is all up to you and your 
household.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dee13 said:


> Hi,
> This is my first time buying a dog from a breeder. My husband and I have been put on the waitlist for an upcoming litter and *we've got the 5th pick out of 6 pups.*
> 
> My husband has a legitimate concern that we'll be getting a less than desirable dog with such a late pick. I'm confident that we'll be getting a great puppy because the sire and dam are high quality and previous buyers from this breeder have all been thrilled with their dogs. I'm also quite sure that* this breeder would not let us take home a puppy that isn't a great fit for our family*.
> ...


My gut feeling on this breeder would be to walk away, because the breeder is allowing the buyer to choose instead of choosing what said buyer wants for their companion. Everyone has different criteria and should not decide with one or two visits which pup is 'the' pup for them...the breeder knows best and should match accordingly. 

When I wanted a pup for sport, I asked for a male and there were only two males born in the litter.
I didn't know until the 7 week evaluation that there would even be a pup for me because of what I wanted. Though the breeder was in contact from the beginning of the whelp and also gave weekly pupdates....I was on edge that entire time, because there were only two boys and no guarantee one was right for me.
Luckily he was a perfect match and I couldn't be happier. 
The breeder evaluation(along with another person's eval who the pups didn't know) was key in which pup I'd be getting to match what I asked for.


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Myself, I most definitely would _not_ walk away because the breeder allows buyers to pick their pups. I realize this is fashionable nowadays, but I'd rather pick my own dog, thank you.

As to what kind of dog you might get, well, with Ranger, we got extremely lucky and happened into getting first pick of a five pup litter. Three females and two males and they were all pretty much identical.

So we picked one with our first pick and got a beautiful, highly intelligent, headstrong, high-drive pup... who also it also turns out at 10 months old has something of a weak left ear.

Maybe it'll fully stand yet, or maybe it won't. Doesn't really matter.

Thing is, with any pup you're rolling the dice more than a little. But one thing you do know: As long as there are less than 8 pups in the litter, every one of them had a place at the table whenever they wanted, so they all got all the nourishment they needed the first few weeks of life.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

More to raising a litter than having a seat at the milkbar.
If all pups are consistent in temperament then it would be easier...but what if someone wanted a companion, but that cute dark faced pup was just 'the one' so they ended up choosing the highest driven pup in the litter because they didn't see the true personality in that hour they visited? 
How many times did you visit before you picked out the pup of choice? And how old was your pup when you 'picked' him?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have also been in contact with a breeder and I have no problems with them picking my puppy. I told them what I'm looking for and I'm confident that I will get just that.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WD was one of the last ones. For me he would have been the pick of the litter.


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

"More to raising a litter than having a seat at the milkbar.
If all pups are consistent in temperament then it would be easier...but what if someone wanted a companion, but that cute dark faced pup was just 'the one' so they ended up choosing the highest driven pup in the litter because they didn't see the true personality in that hour they visited? 
How many times did you visit before you picked out the pup of choice? And how old was your pup when you 'picked' him?"

Well, there's no reason to put scare quotes around picked.

My wife and I spent about an hour with the litter, and we picked Ranger. Of course we knew we wanted a male, there were only two, and as I said, the pups were all identical in color, size, markings and temperament. But something about him resonated with us.

Of course, he is our fifth GSD.

And believe me, I understand what you're saying. I just don't happen to entirely agree.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Typhoon, I think the fact that he was your 5th GSD had a lot to do with your good picking. The OP, however, is new to the breed. A breeder should be walking them through it and saying "this one or this one..." Since they are here asking that question and the breeder is doing this "first come, first served" then that is very unlikely to happen.
If I was going to pick my own, I'd want to do several visits, probably bring an objective friend with me. I know me - hard to be objective when you just want to kiss those furry little faces!


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

My breeder picked for me, this is one of the things I was looking for when I researched breeders. These people have been with the puppies every day for 2 months, and it's s till somewhat of a crap shoot. Knowing me I'd just pick the cutest one.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Tasha, my first GSD, was last pick of her litter ... It's been almost 40 years since i got her and she was so awesome I've never wanted another breed of dog since then (I got a mutt during that time because I felt sorry for him).


----------

